
Nnn file manager on Termux (Android) - apjana
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbaauM7gUJw
======
apjana
A video demonstrating file manager nnn
([https://github.com/jarun/nnn](https://github.com/jarun/nnn)) running in the
Termux ([https://termux.com/](https://termux.com/)) environment on Android and
integrates with native Android apps.

